

YouTube enables CC licensing, web-based remixing of CC licensed content - akozak
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/06/youtube-and-creative-commons-raising.html

======
ChuckFrank
This is fantastic news. Absolutely fantastic. Congratulations to Google and
YouTube for not only enabling CC licensing, but also to enabling the larger
context and understanding of CC. I especially like the automatic attribution
list that is generated. This may hopefully forecast a whole new way of making
and remaking content world wide, from videos to music, to pictures, to
stories. Congratulations again.

------
Isamu
Support for CC licensing is a very good move, their platform clearly benefits
from remixing and they need to do what they can to make the legalities clear.

I'd like to see more up-front support for CC licensing on all social media
sites.

------
zoowar
Supportng CC is awesome. However, content owners should have the right to
negotiate license fees for commercial use by including NC in their license
and/or requiring requiring remixed work to be shared by including SA in their
license.

~~~
nitrogen
Maybe they can come up with an algorithm for appropriately distributing
AdSense revenues from commercial videos for those who opt-in with their
otherwise -NC- works.

------
wccrawford
I've seen a lot of desktop-based video editors that were a lot harder to use.

Kudos to YouTube.

------
JoshTriplett
They currently have support for CC-by, and they integrate attribution; here's
hoping they also add support for CC-by-sa.

------
farnsworth
I didn't know about the YouTube video editor, I've been messing around with
building something similar, but much more primitive. Hate it when that
happens...

------
drx
Looks like a missed startup opportunity.

